
C# 7 – New Features - Halienja
https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Connect/2016/105
======
iLemming
Jeez. Watching this I felt really good for abandoning c# long time ago. no
regrets whatsoever.

~~~
zunzun
I feel your joy. In my case, the pain has been gone for five years.

